# Ni



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi

I really want to start lottie on natural instinct I went on there website but maybe I'm being really thick but I wanted to try and work out the cost she is 2 so how many icecream size tubs would she need a day? Also do you need to give them vegetables or do they get all they need from this?

Any help would be much appreciated 

Clare x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think an icecream tub will last a few days, not sure how many but someone that knows will post soon 
With NI everything is in the food, it is complete, so no need to add anything to it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I got about three days out of the large tub...but Betty was eating more then
as she was still on puppy portions..


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Clare, you feed NI according to the weight of your puppy, increasing the amount she has as she grows. It is only a guide, but it is about 5-6% of her body weight, so a 3kg pup would need about 150g a day, your icecream tub of NI (1kg) would then last just under a week. The lady at NI is really helpful, give them a call and they will happily talk over any queries.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Clare they work it out onthe weight of your dog and say they should have between 2 and 3 per cent of their body weight. A 10kg dog would have 200g a day, so half an ice cream 400g tub. I feed mine 100g a day for one meal and a chicken wing at tea time. You can adjust the amount if you think they are loosing or gaining weight... good luck x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Feeding amounts depends on your dog weight and individual requirements. For adult dogs the norm is 2-3% of their bodyweight per day so a 10kg dog would get 200g-300g per day. It is up to you if you want to feed veg- NI has it included but i like to give a variety. Another place to try for food is rawtogo which is where i get all my frozen from- great value and variety. I just blitz some veg (reduced in supermarket!) n bits in the blender, into a tub and freeze- defrost as you need it!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah i am too slow!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like Sherlock is criticising Watson... we must have been posting at he same time Ali, I think my calculatons are for an adult dog and yours for a pup


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

looks like we are all on the case Katie lol... how is the lovely Lola, do you keep in touch with her syblings x


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your help lottie weighs just a bit over 10kg so would need 200g a day also what I was wondering if the ice cream tub size how do you get half out if it's frozen I would of thought that would be hard to do? 

Thanks a lot x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> looks like we are all on the case Katie lol... how is the lovely Lola, do you keep in touch with her syblings x


Ahh what a helpful bunch!!
Lola is perfect!! My husband gets jealous over how much i kiss and coo at her- she is just such a lovely little pup. 

I do keep in touch with the others, have had updates on Reuben and Harry last week with pics which make me want to cry with pride!! Ted came into work on friday night for his worming (10.8kgs at 6months!! ) so i got to have a cuddle with him. I am so lucky that they all have such fantastic owners (and they are lucky people- even if i do say so myself!!). 
I will try to get some updated pics of them all on soon!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> Thank you all for your help lottie weighs just a bit over 10kg so would need 200g a day also what I was wondering if the ice cream tub size how do you get half out if it's frozen I would of thought that would be hard to do?
> 
> Thanks a lot x


It will keep in the fridge for 2-3 days


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Defrost the whole tub then give half one day and keep the rest in the fridge for the followng day... simples


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ha, not so slow this time!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Would love to see pictures Katie, they were all gorg. Are you planning on a repeat mating ? x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't realise - Lottie is obviously an adult!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha ha ... wheres the like button gone..... I cant find it x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Short memory Karen! There isn't one! It's "thanks"


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Would love to see pictures Katie, they were all gorg. Are you planning on a repeat mating ? x


I will get on with it!!

Yes, will definately be repeating the mating.... not sure when though (Izzi has rules of her own when it comes to these things!!)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Short memory Karen! There isn't one! It's "thanks"


Humble apologies, it's gone!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Defrost the whole tub then give half one day and keep the rest in the fridge for the followng day... simples


Lol I didn't think of that  well I will def order some do you mix and match your flavours or stick to same one?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure how old Lottie is, but you shouldn't give Working Dog mix to pups, as it has added vit. C. I alternate between turkey and chicken for mine, Izzy has been on it since 9 weeks, I started on puppy variety, and loves it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

thought I was having a senior moment ..... its back now ????? It was hiding so that Sherlock and Watson had something to do :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> thought I was having a senior moment ..... its back now ????? It was hiding so that Sherlock and Watson had something to do :laugh::laugh:


Oh yes! I'd forgotten about that again!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Lottie is 2 well thank you for your help on this I will let you know how lottie gets on x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure she'll love it. I switched my 11 year old cocker at the same time I started Izzy on it, she used to be a lazy eater on kibble, wolfs her food down now


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes that's good to know lottie loves chicken wings x


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
Sorry if this is a daft question but are the chicken wings raw and at what age would you give a puppy them? Is there any problem with the bones splintering? Also, if you give your puppy dried food, would you still give them a chicken wing as a treat or any other raw chicken or will they start refusing the dried food if you do this? Thanks.

Andrea x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I dont feed raw .. but many on here will give you great advice ...

Raw chicken wings, just watch younger pups with them but I have known pups at 12 weeks to deal with these no problems... I think the general rule when feeding dry food and raw, is not to mix in one meal however you can feed dry in the morning then a raw wing for evening treat ... but like I said others on here do this and will help you  

Here is a useful and informative read about Raw Feeding by Mandy ..  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/14/flo-and-remy-raw-feeding/


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi i love feading Buddy his NI its so easy.Each tub has 1000g in it just cut into four so you have 250g each slice and it will keep for 4 days once defrosted (even though they say feed 200g for her weight i'd give a bit extra but its up to you)

Ive just started giving Buddy chicken wings but im sure you can give them from a young age it will just take them a long time to get through!

Also if you have extra veg you've cooked(un salted) then add it to their NI if you wish.

Buddys been amazing on NI ive really noticed the difference! good luck Donna x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> Hi
> Sorry if this is a daft question but are the chicken wings raw and at what age would you give a puppy them? Is there any problem with the bones splintering? Also, if you give your puppy dried food, would you still give them a chicken wing as a treat or any other raw chicken or will they start refusing the dried food if you do this? Thanks.
> 
> Andrea x


Yes give them raw when they're cooked this is when the bones become dangerous.

Like Jojo said so long as you dont feed dried and raw at the same time your fine.

I would try him/her with a wing im sure they wouldnt refuse the dried if you gave the wings every now and again not all the time


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I also give mine raw veg to gnaw on, they love carrots


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I gave both mine a chicken wing form coming home at 8 weeks, although I've said before I hold the tip end with a piece of kitchen roll while they get used to eating bones, as Mable especially was so (is so ) greedy I think she would have swallowed it whole. If you do a search there are pictures of Kendals Delta eating a wing at an early age x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re NI*



EvaClareEva said:


> Thank you all for your help lottie weighs just a bit over 10kg so would need 200g a day also what I was wondering if the ice cream tub size how do you get half out if it's frozen I would of thought that would be hard to do?
> 
> Thanks a lot x[/QUOTE
> Hi there
> ...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

avacado and pilchards sounds good im gonna try some thanks dx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> avacado and pilchards sounds good im gonna try some thanks dx


For you or Buddy, Donna


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha i love avacados but hate pilchards so not for me thanks !


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re NI*



EvaClareEva said:


> Thank you all for your help lottie weighs just a bit over 10kg so would need 200g a day also what I was wondering if the ice cream tub size how do you get half out if it's frozen I would of thought that would be hard to do?
> 
> Thanks a lot x[/QUOTE
> Hi there
> ...


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oops my post popped up again
Ha


----------

